# Bachmann K-27 snow plow mounting



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of their 27 without the plow? I am curious to see how Bachmann mounted it to the existing pilot.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The pilot "underneath" the Bachmann plow is not a full pilot. It's a triangularly shaped affair over which the plow sits, mounted by two large screws from underneath. If you were to remove the plow, you'd have to build a new pilot. Bachmann's web site may have the parts drawings which would give you an idea. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Bachmann is currently showing the Snowplow as an accessory you can buy on their site. They also have 2, count them, 2 different Pilots. A "Switcher" version, and a "Road" version. The last I heard, they don't have them in stock yet, but are planning to in the future(?). I have only rarely been successful with buying accessories from Bachmann, so I will hide and watch and only dart out when I see proof with my own eyes!


----------

